# garmin



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

I got a new garmin handheld and I was going to ask if there is a way to just plug it in and download pubic spots off the web or do I have to set there and do it all by hand.any info in appreciated.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Get GPS management software - EasyGPS works and is free...you can punch them into the software then export to the GPS, or get the Excel files and then export to the GPS...

I'm sure there's other methods as well


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I load mine with Garmin Homeport software. Works with my handheld or 740s


----------

